

Twitter Announces "Twttr" — Starts Charging $5/Month To Tweet Using Vowels - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/31/twitter-announces-twttr-will-start-charging-5-a-month-if-you-want-to-tweet-using-vowels/

======
citizenkeys
Luckily, Twitter really cares about its users and will offer up the "sometimes
Y" free of charge... forever. Also free are vowels in link URLs.

So none of us are affected as long as they continue the free "sometimes Y".

------
nandemo
Good thing I've been learning Hebrew.

